# 2.5.10 Issues

## filter69

i just tried to install kernel 2.5.10 into gentoo and WOW what a bomb

blew all my stuuf away and then paniked ! i just hope when i get up the morning i find out it just was not me and my goofy fingers

charfed on my ide init. freaked out on the 14 int 

snybody got any ideas only reason im upgrading my kernel is to 

get the kt333 support im gonna try the patch method now 

thanks

----------

## Target

Yeah, there's a reason why 2.5.x is referred to as the development series.  :Razz: 

----------

## taskara

just use 2.4.19 pre7

what do you expect with a dev kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

